# Kauf von geklauten Amazon Gutscheinen



## msbarim (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte auf eine Betrugsmasche aufmerksam machen, auf welche ich hereingefallen bin. Vielleicht trägt diese Information dazu bei, dass der ein oder andere davon verschont bleibt. Ich habe diese Thema anderweitig nicht gefunden, und hoffe deshalb das ich hier keinen Doppelpost fabriziere.

Ich habe über eine Auktionsplattform mehrere Amazon Gutscheine ersteigert. Als Bezahlsystem habe ich mich leider auf Paysafe Gutscheine eingelassen. Diese funktionieren im Prinzip wie Prepaid-Karen fürs Handy und sind in Onlineshops einlösbar. Die Amazon Gutscheine im Wert von je 100 Euro wurden zum Kaufpreis von 80 Euro angeboten, was natürlich attraktiv war. Da ich so etwas schon öfter gemacht habe, dachte ich mir dabei auch nichts. 

Um nicht hereingelegt zu werden (haha), habe ich darauf bestanden, dass die Gutscheincodes im Wechsel ausgetauscht werden. Ich habe die Gutscheine dann sofort meinem Amazon Konto gutgeschrieben was auch wunderbar funktioniert hat. Der gesamte Kontakt lief per E-Mail ab. Also alles wunderbar. Na ja, nur so lange bis mein Amazon Konto plötzlich gesperrt war, weil es Unstimmigkeiten in Zusammenhang mit einem weiteren Konto gab.

Im Nachhinein gehe ich von Folgendem Sachverhalt aus:
Der Gutschein - Verkäufer hat bei Amazon wahrscheinlich mit Hilfe von gehackten Kundenkonten Gutscheine gekauft. Den Gutscheincode erhält er sofort, dass die Zahlung platzt, fällt Amazon erst später auf. Bis dahin ist alles schon über die Bühne gegangen. Er hat also für kurze Zeit einen gültigen Gutscheincode, den er weiterverkauft.

Den Ärger (Polizei, Verluste, usw.) hat der arglose Käufer der geklauten Gutscheine. Natürlich wendet sich die Polizei an ihn, da er die betreffenden Gutscheine eingelöst hat. 

Eine Nachfrage bei Paysafe hat übrigens ergeben, das alle Gutscheincodes bereits eingelöst waren. Wenn der Betrüger sich die Waren jetzt noch an eine Packstation hat schicken lassen, wird er wahrscheinlich nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können.

Im Nachhinein habe ich mich gewundert, wie blauäugig ich war, aber die Aussicht auf ein kleines Geschäft trübt halt leider oft den gesunden Menschenverstand!


----------



## Timster (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kauf von geklauten Amazon Gutscheinen*



msbarim schrieb:


> ... Na ja, nur so lange bis mein Amazon Konto plötzlich gesperrt war, weil es Unstimmigkeiten in Zusammenhang mit einem weiteren Konto gab. ...



Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz: Ist das Amazon-Konto aufgrund der Gutscheineinlösung gesperrt worden? Falls nein, sehe ich noch nicht - von dem doch recht günstigen Preis der Gutscheine abgesehen -, was dafür spricht, dass die Gutscheine ursprünglich "erhackt" wurden?


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kauf von geklauten Amazon Gutscheinen*

Wie kommt man auf die Idee, einen 100-EUR-Amazon-Gutschein für 80 EUR zu kaufen und dann noch zu glauben, dass alles mit dem Rechten zugeht? Was ist mit der Differenz?


----------



## Dragonheart (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Kauf von geklauten Amazon Gutscheinen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Idee, einen 100-EUR-Amazon-Gutschein für 80 EUR zu kaufen und dann noch zu glauben, dass alles mit dem Rechten zugeht? Was ist mit der Differenz?



Die Differenz erschien in den Augen als 20 Eurozeichen und hat dadurch zumindest die optische Wahrnehmung getrübt. :-D


----------



## Sagwan123 (3 November 2011)

Es gibt ein Forum da bieten regelmäßig User Amazongutscheine zum halben Preis an, das heißt z.B  100€ Amazon für 50€ psc, und alles läuft Glatt seit einem Jahr kaufe ich von da schon Gutscheine und es klappt immer bestens (man muss halt immer darauf achten mit wem man handelt)


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2011)

Sagwan123 schrieb:


> ... alles läuft Glatt seit einem Jahr kaufe ich von da schon Gutscheine und es klappt immer bestens (man muss halt immer darauf achten mit wem man handelt)


Das Problem haben andere Hehler auch! Manche Leute neigen dazu, so was unter Verdacht der strafbare Geldwäsche zu stellen. Nur weiter so!


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Idee, einen 100-EUR-Amazon-Gutschein für 80 EUR zu kaufen und dann noch zu glauben, dass alles mit dem Rechten zugeht? Was ist mit der Differenz?


 
Im Mediamarkt kann man zu bestimmten Aktionen auch 50€ iTunes-Gutscheine für 30-40€ kaufen.

Musst doch nicht gleich so pampig werden?!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 März 2012)

Hm ...

ein Gutschein ist immer weniger wert, als der gleiche Betrag in Bargeld, da man letztendlich an einen Händler gebunden ist. Ich bekomme auch ab und zu Amazongutscheine geschenkt, bei denen ich immer das das Problem habe die umzusetzen. Daher sehe ich in einem Verkauf mit 20% Abschlag keinen Hinweis auf eine strafbare Handlung. Bei der PaySaveCard müssen aber alle Alarmglocken läuten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> Im Mediamarkt kann man zu bestimmten Aktionen auch 50€ iTunes-Gutscheine für 30-40€ kaufen.
> 
> Musst doch nicht gleich so pampig werden?!


An Deiner Stelle wär ich als Rookie etwas vorsichtiger wem ich schräg ans Bein pinkle


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> Im Mediamarkt kann man zu bestimmten Aktionen auch 50€ iTunes-Gutscheine für 30-40€ kaufen.
> 
> Musst doch nicht gleich so pampig werden?!


Ich bin nicht pampig. Ich wundere mich nur mal wieder drüber, dass Gier das Hirn vernebelt und die Vorsicht abschaltet.


----------

